# Little red spots on legs??



## ellie27

So, my LO has been a bit unsettled the last 2 nights, off her food a bit too. We put it down to teething and she has had some calpol.

Tonight, when getting her dressed for bed, we noticed she has lots of little red spots around about her knees on both legs - nowhere else on her body.

They disappear with a glass over them.

She has not been itching them.

I have not used any products on her, or a different bathwash/laundry powder.

I will take her to docs tomorrow morning.

Any idea what it could be?? Could teething cause this?? :flower:


----------



## happyface82

I've never heard of teething causing red spots :shrug: It could be a reaction maybe to smt she has eaten? Or a heat rash ? -didn't notice where you live, is it even hot? lol-

Or maybe a virus? I know I'm not much help! :dohh: Maybe someone else can help! :thumbup:


----------



## rosie272

Is she at nursery at all? Charlie had little red spots on his knees in the summer and it turned out he had been kneeling/playing in moonsand stuff at nursery and it caused a little reaction - but he was totally fine and they disappeared eventually. Or maybe if she's in tights or leggings or something it's a little heat/sweat rash? Hope the doc can tell you what it is :flow:


----------



## ellie27

She is at nursery, yes, though only 1.5 days a week.

She was sent home monday as she was not her normal self, as I said above, a bit unsettled last couple nights.

It is certainly not hot in Glasgow at the moment!

No tights or anything tight on her legs...


----------



## Cattia

Have you checked her mouth? If it's sore then it could be hand foot and mouth. My friend's little boy has this at the moment and had spot on his legs with it but when Abigail had it she just had them in her mouth and on her feet. She was dribbling a lot and had a bit of a temperature. It lasted a few days.


----------



## wellyboot

I was going to suggest hand, foot and mouth too. My little boy is just getting over it at the moment, and this is how his started. He's been as miserable as sin for days, but at least the blisters weren't troubling him.

Welly xx


----------



## 2805

My little boy has Hand, foot & mouth at the minute. He has alot of red spots/blisters on his knees, hands & bum! Is going around alot in our area x


----------



## MrsT2B

My first thought was hand, foot and mouth. My LO has it at the moment, it has been awful but he has had a bad case.

It started with him being unsettled and a bit of a temp. Went off food and then spots came out on legs and around his wrists. He never actually got them on his hands or feet! But alot in his mouth and around his bum.

Calpol/nuerofen and fluids, its a time thing unfortunately.

xx


----------



## Stardreamer

Glasgow has an outbreak of hand, foot and mouth right now. The nursery should advise if there has been any cases of it.


----------



## ellie27

Took LO to docs this morning.

He gave her a thorough check over and says she is fit and well and he sees no problem - other than the spots on the knees.

He reckons it was a viral infection and he sees no concerns.

I did mention the foot&mouth but he says no - cant remember why he eliminated it, but no anyway!

She is back to herself today and eating well.:flower:


----------

